# balck walnuts and grapevines



## reisjdmd (Sep 29, 2008)

does anyone know if a black walnut tree growing about 20 feetfrom a row of grapes will hurt the grapes??


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2008)

Probably if it falls on them




. 


Not for sure, maybe someone will have a decent answer.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 29, 2008)

Black walnut secretes a substance named juglone which is toxic to many plants and trees. It is a natural substance that developed to reduce competition from other plants. It mainly occurs as leaves and branches decay, so if you reduce the number of leaves and such under the tree, it shouldn't affect the vines that far away very much. The roots however also contain the substance and can affect the vines if they grow within a few feet of the vine. Below is a partial list of plants found growing under black walnuts, and grapes isn't on it. It would be safest to keep the vines away from the black walnut.





Herbaceous Perennials: 
Ajuga reptans; bugleweed 
Alcea rosea; hollyhock 
Anemone quinquefolia; American Wood Anemone (Ohio)
Arisaema triphyllum; Jack-in-the-Pulpit (Ohio)
Asarum europaeum; European wild ginger 
Astilbe 
Campanula latifolia; bellflower 
Celastrus; Bittersweet (Abraham)
Chrysanthemum; hardy chrysanthemum 
Dicentra; Bleeding heart (Abraham)
Digitalis; Foxglove (Abraham) 
Doronicum; leopard's bane 
Dryopteris cristata; crested wood fern
Galium odoratum; sweet woodruff 
Geranium robertianum; herb Robert 
Geranium sanguineum; cranesbill 
Gramineae family; Grasses (most- Ohio) ( many- Abraham)
Helianthus tuberosus; Jerusalem artichoke 
Hemerocallis- daylilies- (Abraham)
Heuchera xbrizoides; 'Pluie de Feu', coral bells 
Hieracium aurantiacum; orange hawkweed
Hosta- general (Abraham) 
Hosta forunei; 'Glauca', plantrain lily 
Hosta lancifolia 
Hosta marginata 
Hosta undulata 'Variegata' 
Hydrophyllum virginianum; Virginia waterleaf 
Iris siberica; Siberian iris 
Monarda didyma; bee balm 
M. fistulosa; wild bergamot 
Myrrhis odorata; Sweet Cicely 'Yellow Cheerfulness,' 'Geranium,' 'Tete a Tete,' 'Sundail,' and 'February Gold' (Ohio)
Oenothera fruticosa; sundrops 
Onoclea sensibilis; sensitive fern 
Osmunda cinnommea; cinnamon fern 
Peaonia species; Peony some (Ohio)
Phlox paniculata; summer phlox 
Podophyllum peltatum; Mayapple
Polemonium reptans; Jacob's ladder 
Polygonatum commutatum; great Solomon's sea
Primula xpolyantha; polyanthus primrose 
Pulmonaria; lungwort 
Ranunculus; Buttercup (Abraham)
Sanguinaria canadensis; bloodroot 
S. canadensis; 'Multiplex', double-flowered bloodroot 
Sedum acre; gold moss 
S. spectabile 
Stachys byzantina; lamb's ear 
Tiger Lily (Abraham)
Tradescantia virginiana; spiderwort 
Trillium cernuum; nodding trillium 
T. grandiflorum; wide wake-robin 
Uvularia grandiflora; big merrybells 
Viola canadensis; Canada violet 
Viola sororia; woolly blue violet 


Bulbs: 
Chioniodoxa lucilae; glory-of-the-snow 
Crocus 
Endymion hispanicul; Spanish bluebell 
Eranthis hyemalis; winter aconite 
Galanthus nivalis; snowdrop 
Hyacinthus; 'City of Harlem' 
Muscari botryoides; grape hyacinth 
Narcissus; 'Cheerfulness', 'Yellow Cheerfulness', 'Tete a Tete', 'Sundial', and 'February Gold'
Scilla siberica; blue squill 
Tulipa Darwin; 'White Volcano', 'Cum Laude', Parrot 'Blue Parrot', and Greigii 'Toronto'


Trees: 
Acer negundo; Boxelder (Ashleaf Maple) (Dawes)
Acer nigrum; Black maple (Dawes)
Acer palmatum; Japanese maple 
Acer palmatum; 'Dissectum', cutleaf Japanese maple
Acer saccharum; Sugar maple (Dawes)
Asimina trioba; Pawpaw (Dawes)
Betula nigra; 'Heritage", Heritage River Birch (Dawes)
Catalpa bignoiides; common catalpa
Celtis occidentalis; common hackberry (Dawes)
Cercis canadenis; Eastern redbud (Ohio)
Cornus florida; Flowering dogwood (Dawes)
Gleditsia triacanthos f. Inermis; Thorny honey locust (Dawes)
Halesia carolina; Carolina silverbell (Dawes)
Ilex opaca; American holly (Dawes)
Juniperus chinensis; 'Pfitzeriana', Pfitzer Chinese juniper (Dawes)
Juniperus virginiana; Eastern red cedar
Koelreuteria paniculata; Goldenrain tree (Dawes)
Lindera benzoin; Spicebush (Dawes)
Liquidambar styraciflua; Sweetgum (Dawes)
Morus alba; White mulberry (Dawes)
Tsulga canadensis; Canadian hemlock 
Peach, Nectarine, Cherry, Plum (Ohio)
Picea abies; Norway Spruce (Abraham) 
Pinus jeffreyi; Jeffery pine (Dawes)
Platanus occidentalis; Sucamore (Dawes)
Populus species; Poplar (Dawes)
Prunus serotina; Black Cherry (Abraham)
Prunus species- Cherry (Ohio)
Pyrus calleryana; Callery Pear (Dawes)
Pyrus species- Pear (Ohio)
Quercus alba; White oak (Dawes)
Quercus imbricaria; Shingle Oak (Dawes)
Quercus rubra; Northern red oak (Dawes)
Robina pseudoacacia; Black locust (Abraham)
Sambucus canadensis; American elderberry
Tilia platyphyllos; Bigleaf linden (Dawes)
Viburnum lantana; Wayfaring tree viburnum


Vines and Shrubs: 
Clematis; 'Red Cardinal' 
Daphne mezereum; February daphne 
Euonymus species (Ohio)
Forsythia suspensa; Weeping forsythia 
Hawthorn (Abraham)
Hibiscus syriacus; rose of Sharon 
Hydrangea, blue (Abrahamr)
Juniper, common (Abraham)
Kerria japonica; Kerria, 'Pleniflora', double-flower kerria (Dawes)
Kolkwitza; Beautybush (Abraham)
Lonicera maackia; Amur honeysuckle (Dawes)
Lonicera tatarica; Tartarian honeysuckle 
Lonicera xylosteum; European fly honeysuckle (Dawes)
Morus; White Mulberry (Abraham)
Multiflora rose (Abraham)
Parthenocissus quinquefolia; Virginia creeper
Philadelphus; Mock orange (Abraham)
Rhododendron Exbury hybrids 'Gibraltar' and 'Balzac' 
Rhododendron periclymenoides; Pinxterbloom (Ohio)
Rubus occidentalis; Black Raspberry (Ohio)
Syringa; Lilac (Abraham)
Thuja soecies; Arborvitaes (Ohio)


----------



## Simps (Apr 16, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I would like to know how it turned out. I am in the same situation. I live near a couple walnut trees and the only place I could plant my Baco Noir was on a small ridge about 10 feet from 2 black walnuts. 

The ridge is above the ground level (by about 3 feet with a trench that separates it further in height about another 1-2) from where the trees are planted so I am hoping I have drainage on my side, but needless to say I am still worried. Should I be?

Grapes
xxxxxx\
xxxxxxx\......10ft....Trees
xxxxxxxx\............./xxxx
xxxxxxxxx\______/xxxxx


----------



## Mark64 (Apr 16, 2012)

Look at all the trees growing in the row. This was a grape vineyard back in early 60's. Now I cut wood there for my fireplace,,Cherry and Maple. Though I would share this. To bad it was let go for so many yrs. I have 10 acres what could have been a great vineyard.All grapes were concord.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2012)

I think you're better off with the hardwood than 10 acres of Concord. Concord is so cheap to buy and plentiful there that I don't think it would be worth the effort to grow.


----------



## Mark64 (Apr 16, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I think you're better off with the hardwood than 10 acres of Concord. Concord is so cheap to buy and plentiful there that I don't think it would be worth the effort to grow.



Tried selling some, was quoted $1100.00 per load. When done paying fro guy cutting, skidding, loading and truck I got $250.00 Then I decided I will burn it before I give it away like that. LOL


----------



## Simps (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I had a look at my vines the other day and they are heading past bud break!

So far so good, although I've heard Black Walnut Trees can kill plants a year or 2 after putting them in the ground.

If I have a vigerous growth year though I think that will put it to rest.

Heres hoping!


----------

